# Anyone else part of the LULZ croud with other internet identities?



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

While I'm not super hard core, I do consider myself a bit of a @#%% poster on social media and things like 4 Chan.

I think with such an idiosyncratic hobby, slingshot shooters in general might be less likely to be normies.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Not a normie buy a long shot but I don't post on anything except this and Facebook cause I don't understand all the nuances of that and I'm to old to figure it out.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I tend to disregard labels & all social media websites.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I shot post on fb alot in a group about unpopular opinions

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Abenso said:


> I shot post on fb alot in a group about unpopular opinions
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Cool. I also do most of my trolling these days on FB discussion groups. I used to be a pretty nasty player killer in online games and a bigtime Troll on various forums etc.

My goal is generally to try and make people think beyond their own precious ideologies. But I can't say that I'm above just [email protected]##$# people off for kicks. I almost always pick on hypocrites or ideologues.

If I didn't work a job with lots of dead time I probably would have totally given it up.


----------

